# No more pussyfooting around



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

OK, I went back to my journal when I was working w/ Victor and preparing for my comp.

It was kinda inspirational to read those posts, while I was looking for my workouts.

I have to get back to that frame of mind and those workouts and diet.   #1, I really want to win the phat pool here at work.  #2, I'm sick and tired of not being able to fit into all of my nice, skinny clothes that are in my closet.   #3, Victor or no Victor (although I do miss him), I will not let all of that hard work be wasted on not having any motivation.   What the hell was I thinking?  I've got plenty of motivation here!

Jodie, I'm sending you a PM, there are a couple of questions I have for you.

Please everyone -  feel free to give me advice - I'm gonna need it!
Please feel free to smack my azz -- I'm sure I'll need that too!
Please feel free to motivate in any way you want.

Here goes nothing...............


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 30, 2004)

i saw the word "pussy" and had to come check this thread out   
seriously ... good luck and we will spank you regularly to make sure you are in line.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for stopping in.....even if it wasn't what you wanted to see....   

No workout this morning - I'm still stuck w/ this damn cold, but I think it's finally subsiding a little.  I would really like to go workout after work though.  I just may go do that.

M1: 2 slices of turkey bacon and 1/2 slice of sugar free, whole grain toast (dry), coffee and water.  I also took my multi and 2 Vit. E.  
Took 2 Lipo before lunch
M2: chicken, lettuce and a little bit of rice, water to drink, 1/2 diet coke
M3: 1 oz. peanuts, more hot tea
M4: lettuce, lean ground beef, low-fat cheese (taco salad) for dinner, water to drink.
M5:

More to follow


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in.....even if it wasn't what you wanted to see....
> 
> No workout this morning - I'm still stuck w/ this damn cold, but I think it's finally subsiding a little. I would really like to go workout after work though. I just may go do that.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you , I hope you can achieve your goals.

Little tip : Go buy echinacea right now !!!

Believe me , its the best thing you can have when or before you have a cold. Its a 100% natural product (I dont usually believe in natural products but I live by this product to relieve me from my cold). This thing simply boost your immunity system 

I take this each time I feel a cold comming , I havnt had one in the past 8 months ... Compared to last year I had 4-5 colds at least


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

I will go buy some while I'm out at lunch!  Thanks for the tip.

I know I can achieve my goals - I've done it before....it's just a matter of me getting off of my butt...

Oh, I should start out by letting everyone know where I am starting from huh?

Right now, I'm sitting at about 130lbs.  I don't know what my BF is, I should have someone at the gym take it for me.  I'll do that and report later.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ummm.....You said Pussy.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 30, 2004)

I also heard you liked spankings!!!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck on achieving your goals and if you need a nice crack in the ass let me know i am available


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey FG, hows my sexy girl doing?  Looks like your doing pretty good.  Goodluck with your goals girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!

Hey John, how are you doing?  I've missed you!!!!!!   PM me....

Jodie, yes, you are right - I do like spankings


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Here goes *EVERYTHING* ...............




get the right mind set, hun-
now go get it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

You're right M......

EVERYTHING......    There I am, going to get it


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 30, 2004)

:bounce:   

I'm going to send you a spankin!!!!!!  YEAH BABY


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're right M......
> 
> EVERYTHING......    There I am, going to get it


thata girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey, I have a 1/2 bottle of Diet-Tech (that I didn't like) and 1/2 bottle of Hot Rox (that I didn't like either).

If anyone wants them, let me know and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

December 1 -- 24 days to Christmas

I did not get up and go to the gym this morning - I didn't think with this cough, the workout would be productive...hopefully I can go tomorrow morning.

M1: Oatmeal w/ honey, coffee, water
M2: Handful of almonds, water
M3: About 6 oz. sirloin tips and brown rice, water to drink.
M4: turkey deli slices, 1 slice low fat pepperjack and 2 celery sticks, water to drink.
M5:

I don't know exactly what will be for lunch.  I brought celery and left over ground beef and I have some turkey and a cheese slice too.  I will log as I eat.
Hope everyone is having a great day so far.


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

good morning , and good luck with your day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Simbh.....I really appreciate that!   

I'd really love to be at home sleeping, but there is so much to do here.    I do feel good though knowing that I at least will eat well today.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

WEll...I just woke up..but...so far...so good!
Hiya Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hiya.....how's your day (well, you just woke up) so I'm assuming you really haven't done much yet?

Hope you have a great day babe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

well, I've woken up..waiting for a phone call..
I just ate...hmmm...I'm gonna make some woman happy some day...

AND! I just had my coffee w/ my new creamer! Gingerbread flavor...and it was gooooood!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ooooh, what kinda creamer is that?   Sounds good, I want some.

You will make someone happy someday!   I think you're a great guy and any woman would be happy to have you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

aww....thanks...


Gingerbread...was yummy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I know it was yummy....but where did you get it??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

December 2

No workout this morning -- still have this damn cold -- going to get to see the doc here today though (at some point).

I have to go to a funeral at 11:00 so I'll be out for a couple of hours and will have lunch late.   Meals today look like this so far:
M1: 1 slice turkey bacon, 1/2 slice whole grain toast (dry) coffee and then hot tea.
M2: EAS AdvantEDGE Carb Control RTD (100 cal, 15g protein, 3g fat, 4 carbs)
Late getting back from the funeral -- I was gone for 2 hours.
M3: Lean ground beef, about 4 celery sticks and a diet pepsi.

Naughty meeee!!    I just had a hershey kiss and there are two more sitting on my desk.

M4:
M5:

More later


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2004)

LOL...she sounded all stuffy on the phone.   It was cute.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, I've been told today it was sexy -- like Demi Moore got a frog!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

hmm....demi moore....
you're awwwl stuppy, tam?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes, I'm stuppy!!   

I did see my doc here though and I have a big bad sinus infection.    At least it's nothing that I can spread!  That's the good part.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

well, better to stay out and let that go away. No strain. I was liftingt once wiht a sinus headache..I was on my last set, last rep on leg press. heavy weight.
I was going 4 a lockout, when I heard an audible 'pop'! in my head somewhere. The pain wa almost unbearable. I don't know how, but I somehow got the weight to the lockout and then felt like I was gonna pass out. I was i agony. I couldn't even open my eyes for a few minutes. I recovered and left, but I was not feeling good for a cuople weeks. SO.....I don't lift now when i have sinus pressure. Maybe I broke a blood vessel or something? All I know..is htat it hurt damn near worse than anything I have ever felt..and do not wanna repeat it! Eat good...walk, but wait until it eggs before going back and putting strain on yourself!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wait until it eggs




Are you saying my sinus infection is going to turn into eggs???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

oops..was thinking about food...meant:ebbs...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm here.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm going home and going to get some rest.  I think I will lie down for a little nap when I get home.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm here.....


no you're not!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Are you saying my sinus infection is going to turn into eggs???


 
Sounds delicious


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2004)

Doesn't it sound delicious Luke?   Actually, something other than nothing would be delicious.   All I've had today is half a banana and a little bit of a nonfat latte.   

I am only at work long enough  to do the deposit and get a few little things done.  Then I'll be headed home and taking a nap.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it sound delicious Luke? Actually, something other than nothing would be delicious. All I've had today is half a banana and a little bit of a nonfat latte.
> 
> I am only at work long enough to do the deposit and get a few little things done. Then I'll be headed home and taking a nap.


How do you only eat 1/2 of the banana?    Man, I have to tear them all of the bundle and hide them.  I'd eat them all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2004)

When you're sick to your stomach and you really don't feel like eating in the first place -- trust me, it isn't hard.    But I knew I needed something on my stomach, and half a banana was about all I could handle at this point.   I have oatmeal here too, but I just haven't touched it yet.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Sexy, goodmorning, how are you today?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 3, 2004)

Your not feeling good today?  Oh no, thats so not good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2004)

I know.....I am about to go home though.  I didn't get any sleep last night so I need to go home and rest!


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, get lots of rest then girl.......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Monday, December 6

Oh my gosh...I am feeling much better today.  I still didn't go to the gym this morning though - I haven't slept as good as I did last night, in about a week and a half - so I slept in!!   I do plan on going to the gym in the morning though.

I was very good this weekend w/ the diet though....actually, I really didn't eat much and as a result lost 4 pounds over the past week being sick.

1 dose of Lipo 6 before breakfast
M1: coffee, 2 eggs, 2 slices turkey bacon (scrambled together), salsa on top.
M2: chicken breast, steamed veggies, water to drink.
M3: EAS Carb Control RTD (Chocolate)
M4: Grilled sirloin, grilled shrimp ---- and I don't know what my carb will be, will update later or in the morning.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 6, 2004)

Glad your feeling better girl........The fiance and I were both under the weather this past weekend as well.  NOt good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh John, I'm so sorry.  I hope the both of you are feeling better?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, I didn't get to drink my shake.  After I wrote that down, I got busy and didn't go get it out of the fridge....oh well, I'll have it for my mid afternoon snack.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey hottie!
Better be careful...I'm gaining strength....you better get yer cute little tushie into the gym...

Glad u are feeling better!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

And just what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And just what are you gonna do about it?


um...gosh...I dunno...hold my breath util I turn blue in the face?
 
are you doing it yet?
 
hurry...can't...breathe.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah, I'm doing it,......can't you feel it?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

oohhhh.....that was nice...that's what that was?
Do it again...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Do it again???  Ohhhh - so you're one of those that likes it multiple times huh?   Great, a person after my own heart......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

u still at work?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, still here.....it's only 10 till 5:00....   
What are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Look! I am the 1st here too!
That means I get you too!
(heh heh...I have a harem of hotties now....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Tuesday, Dec. 7
Just cardio this morning and a few sets of squats.

M1: 3 egg whites, 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ splenda and coffee.
M2: EAS AdvantEDGE Carb Control RTD (Chocolate Fudge -- Yummy)
M3: chicken breast salad and diet coke
M4: turkey breast and water to drink.
M5:

Hey B -- you are the first one here.   Harem?    WOW!!!   Lucky you....


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey fitgirl ! Just thought Id stop buy before I eat my lunch 

you seem to be doing very well , now that you got rid of that cold . 

Keep it up !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, not too bad now.   Thanks for stopping in.    

My diet seems to be back on track and I'm actually getting some exercise for the first time in about a week and a half.

Now, go eat your lunch!!!  What'chya havin'?


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Well it was more a snack then a lunch.

1 cup cottage cheese + 1 can of tuna


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Can do without the cottage cheese


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

hmm..cottage cheese with tobasco sauce!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Gross....cottage cheese goes with nothing.   I wouldn't even eat it on Pizza.  I wouldn't eat it if I were on Fear Factor.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

cottage cheese pizza?
That would be a bit odd...I prefer regular cheese..But I tend to go with the flow...

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Gross....cottage cheese goes with nothing.   I wouldn't even eat it on Pizza.  I wouldn't eat it if I were on Fear Factor.



heh heeee...
this almost sounds like this:

"Green Eggs And Ham"

I do not like Green Eggs and Ham
I do not like them
Sam, I am

I do not like them here or there
I do not like them anywhere
I do not like them in a boat
I would not, could not, with a goat

I will not eat them in the rain
I do not like them on a train
I do not like them in a box
I will not eat them with a fox

I do not like them in a house
I would not, could not, with a mouse
I do not like Green Eggs and Ham
I do not like them
Sam, I am

Green Eggs and Ham
Green Eggs and Ham
Don't like Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Gross....cottage cheese goes with nothing. I wouldn't even eat it on Pizza. I wouldn't eat it if I were on Fear Factor.


I've been too afraid to try CC


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah, be afraid Luke....be very afraid


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't fear the cheese!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Wednesday, December 8

WORKED OUT THIS MORNING ----- WOO HOO  

Did 30 minutes cardio and triceps
M1: oatmeal and egg whites (hardboiled), coffee
M2: sliced cucumbers and tomatoes, water
M3: 1 ground beef patty w/ a slice of lowfat mozzarella cheese, water to drink.
M4:
M5:

I feel so much better having worked out now.   Now that I'm feeling back to the norm, I knew I needed to get up and go to the gym this morning.....it was great!

OK, gotta finish the breakfast.....have a great day everyone.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> yeah, be afraid Luke....be very afraid


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

today is gonna be a good day in the gym for me too...
That is my fitness forecast!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

fitness forecast??????    you are so funny!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

It's going to be a high of 41, and 45 mph winds in my gym


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey sexy girl, how you feeln today???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

i'm feeling great J, thanks honey....

What's the forcast in your gym today?  How are the pre-wedding workouts coming, anyway?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Today's forcast for Fitgirl is going to be a weird one -- food will be at an all time high due to the northern flood of a holiday party.   The resistance to fat and carbs will be in effect until about 3:00 when the freezing festivities begin.  Protein and water will be high during the early part of the day.

Cold and sunny in Dallas -- we'll reach a high of about 67 today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

What are the pollen count and windchill factors


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 45 mph winds in my gym


u had tacos for dinner lastnight?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u had tacos for dinner lastnight?


  O lord, so many things to say,.... can't pick one.....  I wont' ruin Fitgirl's journal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

ruin....ruin.....ruin,.....

all whoring is allowed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> ruin....ruin.....ruin,.....
> 
> all whoring is allowed


O man was that a *bold* move 


It's Whoring season now!  Come on out boys!  (unloads panel vans full of immagrants to sign up on IM and whore up your journal  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

what's an immagrant?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O man was that a *bold* move





I can play.....just ask TP


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> what's an immagrant?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>





yeah, I know what an immigrant is.....but what is an immagrant?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> yeah, I know what an immigrant is.....but what is an immagrant?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

actually, immagrants are alot easier to sneak over than immigrants.  Nobody knows what immagrants are 


Thanks for proving my point.  

No, i'm not in err... I will never admit that I spelled it wrong


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Of course you won't


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Of course you won't


" Oh, my "

I spelled Immigrant wrong....  Please forgive me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW!!!!!  

OK, remember I told you that today was our holiday party?   We got bonuses!   Oh my gosh, this is just what I was needing too.  Now I can go get that Christmas present for my hubby that I wanted to get......

I'm stoked!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!  woohoo

Its Shopping Tammy weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

hmmm....presents..
I WAS supposed to get something today...looks like it isn't gonna happen?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 8, 2004)

Tam...PM your addie to me.  PURTY PLEASE


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ha'come I never get bonus' 

G'morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

12/9/04 Thursday

First of all, let me pause a minute to say a prayer for the Abbott family.   Dimebag Darrell will be greatly missed.  

I really wish I still knew how to get a hold of Vinnie.  

Today is a good day aside from that though.  I got up and went to the gym again this morning.   Did back and then some cardio.
M1: turkey bacon, a couple bites of eggs, coffee.
M2: 4 cubes canteloupe, 3 cubes honeydew melon, 1 chunk pineapple
M3: GINORMOUS baked potato w/ chicken in it, diet coke
M4:


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 9, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  I want YOUR breakfast!  Sounds yummy.

Man that sucks about Dime.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

what are you having for breakfast J?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

my triceps are so sore from yesterday


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> what are you having for breakfast J?


I had a protein shake and yellow cake w/choc frosting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I had a protein shake and yellow cake w/choc frosting.





You just had to throw in the pro. shake, huh???


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes.....better flavor.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> yellow cake w/choc frosting.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 9, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


Hush you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ha'come I never get bonus'
> 
> G'morning


kinda funny...a few years ago..I was dating this girl. She was whining that she 'only' got a 2k Christmas bonus.
WHAT? ONLY 2K??? um...I got a friggin t-shirt with the company logo on it..wanna trade????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, a T-shirt w/ the logo is not very impressive.   Especially if you helped increase revenue for that company.......

We didn't get 2K, but it was still nice.  Actually, I didn't know we were getting it and it was a very welcomed surprise.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

I dunno if we are getting anything this year either...now I don't even look for one...
get my pm?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, I got it...you get mine?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

yep! and answered!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 10, 2004)

Friday, Dec. 10
TGIF...that's all I gotta say!!!

I did not go to the gym this morning - it was kind of a long night....
M1:  about 4 slices of bacon and a whole wheat bagel, coffee.  Having some water right now.
M2: salad w/ steak, diet dr. pepper to drink
M3: 
M4:
M5:

I didn't bring any food today, so I will just have to log as I go along.  Since I'm too late to go back and edit and add food for yesterday -- I had steak and chicken w/ grilled onions last night for dinner.

My lats are a little sore from yesterday, but not that big of a deal.  My glutes are more sore from the lunges.  I plan to go workout tomorrow and Sunday if at all possible.   I really need to get in a leg workout and a shoulder workout.  I have missed those two this week.  Next week, I will start off with biceps.

Hope everyone is having a great day so far.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

hmmm....steak......I had a protein bar for dinner...you win!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey! Happy Sunday!
How was the weekend? Do exciting stuff? I found a station on theradio that plays 24/ 7 Christmas music..have been listening to that when driving to see if it will get me more in the spirit...


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 13, 2004)

HAPPY MONDAY sexyFG, How are you today?  How was your weekend???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2004)

I had a pretty good weekend guys, how about y'all?   B, did the music get you in the mood?  I just can't fathom listening to Christmas music 24/7....I would go insane!

We did a lot of shopping and decorating and wrapping this weekend......I think we are almost done with the shopping part, which is good.   I will probably try to do some more this week, but other than that, I think I'm pretty much done.

No workouts this weekend.  I think walking at the mall, up and down the ladder, carrying the Christmas tree and decorating probably qualified!  

Todays foods -- 
M1:  1 bowl Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal w/ 2% milk, now having water
M2:  I will probably have some yogurt.  Might put a little of the Kashi in it.
M3:  Chicken, veggies, salad and a small slice of ham. HOWEVER..........................
I did not do too well when it came to dessert -- see, there was this fondue fountain -- ohhh     
M4:  This will probably just be a snack, especially after the luncheon - I brought some nuts for that.  I will have water today too.
M5:   I have no idea yet.....I will log later.

I hope everyone is having a good Monday.  Is everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thats awesome.  I still need to do alot of shopping for xmas, will do that this coming weekend.  Xmas is just coming so darn quickly, it's amazing.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 13, 2004)

I haven't bought a single gift yet.      My son wants money.  He'll use it to buy more camera stuff.

We went to the Texan game yesterday, both got a lil tipsy.  (free beer and food when Mom's hubby gives us tix)  Then to Craig's Work Christmas Party (Craig was way toasted).  LOL

Umm....Food?  no diet here.  sitting at 140!  LOL  But I am not squishing out of my fat clothes yet.  LOL  So maybe another week then diet.  I don't feel like I look that heavy.      Mentality is fawk it if I do.  

Also went shopping at fabric stores to see what all they had.  Awesome stuff!   Just have to buy it by the bolt.  But.....I had an idea which I will probably do really soon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, I didn't do too bad at lunch today.

Chicken, veggies, salad and a small slice of ham.   HOWEVER..........................
I did not do too well when it came to dessert -- see, there was this fondue fountain -- ohhh


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2004)

Was the game fun Jodie?   

What will you be getting Craig-ie-poo for Christmas.  YOu can PM me....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 13, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Was the game fun Jodie?
> 
> What will you be getting Craig-ie-poo for Christmas.  YOu can PM me....


It was good.   I think.  LOL

We are do the not getting each other anything because we are poor gift exchange.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I had a pretty good weekend guys, how about y'all?   B, did the music get you in the mood?  I just can't fathom listening to Christmas music 24/7....I would go insane!


Luckily, I am not in my car 24/ 7....so my insanity is in check...I also found out, 'The twelve days of Christmas' isn't very inspiring to listen to when you need to go ot the gym adn are working on putting the 'game' face on..


BTW...STILL waiting for that thing u are supposed to send me.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2004)

You are so right!!!!   Hold on, let me go upstairs and see what I can find.

BRB


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2004)

dinner tonight sucked btw!   Ever want to have a cheat meal and then after you'd eaten it, it just makes you sick and you realize that what sounded good, just wasn't?

UUUUggghhhh, I went shopping at lunch today, so ended up working a little late and then worked covering plants outside w/ the hubby ......we worked so late out there, I just picked something up for dinner -- Red Robin (don't know if any of you guys know of these places), but I had the fish and chips.  Luckily, I didn't eat any of the fries -- I don't like their fries, but then the fish just wasn't good at all....

Oh well, workout tomorrow and I will work it off!!!  NO MORE NASTY ASS FOOD!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't like their food much.   The onion ring stack was good.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't like their fries


Blashemy!
OK..it is the SEASONING that make them so good...
I like the mushroom burger...

Their ultimate margaritas are petty good too...but pricey...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You are so right!!!!   Hold on, let me go upstairs and see what I can find.
> 
> BRB


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2004)

You know, I got on the computer last night and I have no idea what Brad has done with all of our pictures.    I will see if I can find them tonight.

Secondly, The NGA Southern States in Galveston is May 14th -- can I be ready??

More later


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can be Tam!   Let me know if you decide to so I can take off work that weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh man, that would be GREAT!!!!!   I'm gonna need help....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh man, that would be GREAT!!!!!   I'm gonna need help....


Such as ???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would offer to be her oil boy...

The things I do for a friend....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner...if she does the show...we'll book you a room you get the plane ticket so YOU can be her oil boy.  LOL


Craig and me will bring the camera.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

DONE!

Go Tami..Go Tami...GO...GO!
(that was my cheer)
Whaddya think?

G'morning, hottie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2004)

Oil Boy......Yeah!!!!!

I am doing great today!!!   I had a great workout this morning and am eating well.
M1:Eggs and turkey bacon this morning and regular coffee.
M2:
M3:
M4:

We are supposed to have a party today for someone who is retiring, but I'll be damned if I eat any of the cake.   I can have the punch though because it's made with diet sprite!!!   

 GOOD NEWS!!! 
I think I've won our phat pool here at work.   I've lost 11 lbs so far and we still have Saturday and Sunday and then we give the money out on Monday.
I am taking that money and going to buy a gift certificate to Car Toys for Brad to get a new stereo system in the Challenger....that's his BIG Christmas gift this year. 
I'm such a good wife......


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 17, 2004)

Tam...do a no carb weekend.  LOL  cut sodium out Sat. pm and no water after 6 pm Sunday....you'll drop another 5.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2004)

Sweetness!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey lady!!!

Just wanted to stop by and wish you a very Merry Christmas  and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ann's lil girl gets prettier each time I see her pics!   Beautiful lil girl!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2004)

Awwww, Ann thanks for sending that....I hope you guys have a wonderful Christmas and a Wonderful new year!!1   

Tell Fade not to let Gracie eat ALL of the lights, save some for dessert!!!!

Big hug for you guys...hope you have a great holiday season


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hiya Tam! Wahoo! Congrats!
So..YOU are the biggest loser in the office then?
That just doesn't sound right..does it?
DO you and Brad ever watch Overhaulin? I LOVE that show!
It's on TLC..if, by some chance y'all have missed it....check it out!

Hiya Ann!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2004)

We watch Overhaulin, we watch Myth Busters, we watch Orange County Choppers.....we watch all that stuff.

Yes, I was the BIGGEST loser.......as long as it means losing weight and fat....yes, I will be happy to be the biggest loser.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

That's MY kind of reality TV!

I could really care less what is on TV at night....I enjoy the TLC channel, or History or travel channels...

I wanna be a big loser too....


Have a great weekend!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ann's lil girl gets prettier each time I see her pics!   Beautiful lil girl!!!


Thanks Jodie!!!  She really is such a princess


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 20, 2004)

Monday, Dec. 20

CAN'T BELIEVE IT IS ONLY 5 DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS......

I had a great weekend, went to bed early last night, slept very,very well - did not go to the gym this morning, may go after work.

M1: Homemade whole wheat pancake, bacon, coffee
M2:
M3:
M4:


My friend came in this morning and gave me a $10 giftcard to Chipotle, a $10 giftcard to Pei Wei, a pocket mirror and a cute little card that says:
"It's Christmas -- Let's be good for goodness sake!  After Christmas, we can go back to being bitches."



We are having a little ceremony this afternoon, so I don't know what the rest of my meals will be today, but they will be good, I'm assuring each and every one of you.

Hope you all had a great weekend.  Be extra good this week, so Santa won't pass you by......


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2004)

Psst....I got a coupon to Chipolte for....4 free burritos w/chips and drinks.  

The store manager over there likes me.  LOL  She's always giving me freebies.

Tam.....I'm coming up with your plan.   Umm...bacon won't be on it.  sorry.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 20, 2004)

You are a lucky, lucky person.....I got a $10 gift card for Chipotle from my friend here for Christmas.

You are so good to me.   Don't worry, I can do without the bacon....PROMISE!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2004)

You know if you go to Chipolte on your bday, you and up to four other people get free food.    All you have to do is show the ID.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 21, 2004)

get out!!!    really????


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2004)

yes really!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh......I will have to remember that come September


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2004)

better find some peeps at the Office before then.....LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh trust me.....I have plenty of people here that would love free chipotle


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Monday, Dec. 20
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE IT IS ONLY 5 DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS......
> did not go to the gym this morning, may go after work.


umm...sweetums...you are saying this alot...don't make me and JBL come over there and     to you!

HA HA!.....u are going baconless!
(I just mentioned about me needing to find a peanut butter anonymous group for myself..)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 22, 2004)

I know.....but at least I'm being honest, right?   After working so hard to win that Phat Pool we just had, I think I'm deserving!   

I am starting completely anew on Monday.   I have some great help coming my way and I am excited about the start.  I'm going to work very, very hard and am planning to do the NGA in Galveston in May.   This is my plan at least.

Having said that.   I am going to just blow it out these next few days.   Although it really is a "blow out", I doubt I can bring myself to really eat a lot of junk, ya know?  Once I have one cookie or something, I start to feeling sick.......

BUT..... if you think you're going to come over here and start    -- well, you just come and try Mr.!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 22, 2004)

Did you win the Phat pool??  hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes I did.....it was $315.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 22, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey FG ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> BUT..... if you think you're going to come over here and start    -- well, you just come and try Mr.!!


if u were single....it would have been ON!
  
315.00?? NICE! Congrats!

u are gone already?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 22, 2004)

Tam...did ya'll get snow today???  If sooo...HOW MUCH???   Its colder than a witch's tit here!!

I need warm weather!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

it snows in Texas???


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey sexy girl, have a WONDERFUL Christmas, and thanks for the present!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, it snowed....it was so beautiful yesterday.   There is actually still a little on the ground, but it is quickly melting.


Merry Christmas All!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2004)

It might snow donw here tomorrow morning!  The weather has been cold as well, but sunny outside!  Its actually beautiful out even with this cold.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Tam!
If u are not on tomorrow..have a merry Christmas!
It'a all white and snowy here!
(I am missing my 4X4 truck...)
My little, 50 series tires aren't really meant for snow...I went to a freind's house to watch a movie..she lives on top of a hill...I almost couldn't make it...luckily, I am a creative person..I got it up to the top...
Have a super day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

Good moring, Tam! Happy Monday!
How was your holiday?
Mine was ok..was here...I went to family's house for dinner, then had to go to work.
Unfortunately, I am short financially this year..so I was not really able to get anybody beyond my paren'ts anything.
I did, give my four 'nieces' a little somethiing.
They are really not my nieces.
Let's see: 
My mother's best friend since the 1st grade..retired out here. her middle daughter (more or less, my 'sister') move out here with her family. So, their 4 daughter's are like my nieces. I am Uncle Mike...kinda nice.
Anyway, I made up 'coupons' for them. I will take each of them to a movie of their choice with soda and popcorn. I guess they liked the idea..their little faces really lit up. Ages 14 - 4.
What did Santa bring you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Uncle Mike......I like that.  That is an awesome idea.   I should use that on birthdays....think I will.

Let's see....Santa gave me a new Locman watch w/ 36 diamonds on the bezel....  
I also got a Dyson vaccum and a new George Foreman Grill.   I racked up!!!

My holiday was really great....lots of family, lots of food and the kids were so awesome!

Hubby really liked his gift certificate to Car Toys.  When it gets a little warmer, he's gonna take the Challenger there to get the new stereo system in it.   I can't wait until he does it.....I can't wait until the Summer, so we can do somemore shows.

Oh I have pics back from our trip to Playa this year...I'll attach.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

*pic in playa*

OK, this is the only one of me that came out really well......

Don't look between the life jacket.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

12/27/04

Man, December is almost gone?  I do not believe that at all!!!   Oh well....welcoming 2005!

This morning I went to the gym and did legs and 20 minutes of cardio.  I also did 3 sets of walking lunges on the treadmill at 1.5 speed and increasing the incline - 6.5, then 8.5, then 11.0.

 -- Had a protein shake after workout while I was getting dressed.
 -- 1/2 c. oatmeal about 8:30
 -- about to have a snack of yogurt and water to drink.
 -- wild field green salad w/ chicken breast, water to drink
 -- handful of grapes, more water
 -- having about 12 baby carrots and some more water right now (it's about 4:10 here.)
 -- I know dinner is going to be grilled lean ground beef patties and a large salad.

I don't know about the rest of the day.  I will update once I get to it.

I hope everyone had a great holiday and all was safe.


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2004)

I wanted one of those vaccums.  Lucky you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh my gosh....you can't believe how AWESOME this thing is too.....it rocks.  I was vaccuming all weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

I am so hungry today....what is up with that??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

looks like my question was answered...so u like the dyson? Very nice...I want one..maybe after a good closing, I can get one..the one I have on loan from the parents is'nt doing too well...(I blew up my dirt devil)

Wow..u cleaned up, girlie!
Nice pic! U have a smile like my buddy's wife! 
Oh...too late...I peeked...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

I absolutely love that Dyson......for me, gifts like that, practicle, are always good.   I'm suck a home body and love being the domesticated wife....hehehehe

Thanks B, I appreciate that......

naughty boy.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

well..u ARE wearing clothes..not liike I can really see much..kinda like a teaser of...bigger and better things....
hot, sexy wife who likes to clean...u have a sister?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Tam! Thanks for calling me today & checking on me! Your such a great friend!  Hey if you compete in Galveston--I'm coming! You can do it!!

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

I do have a sister Mike, but you probably wouldn't want her.   She is married and lives in Michigan and is about 300 lbs.

She's actually my half sister......

I'm actually at home today.  My youngest son had to go to the dentist and have a baby tooth pulled.   He's a little better now, says it doesn't hurt much.  I gave him some Tylenol when we got home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

I've actually done pretty good today, even though I didn't get up to go workout, my diet has been good.    Coffee, grapes, lean beef patties (grilled) and some veggies.  Oh yeah, I had some nuts earlier too.   I have chicken laid out that I will grill for dinner tonight and I have some black eyed peas on the stove right now too.  I will also make a salad for dinner too.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

great..now u just made me hungry...I'll be right down...

yeah...the 300lb married sister doens't do anything for me..I'll just have to find my own...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

You comin' down?   I'll set another place at the table.   My peas are really good and they're almost done, so you better hurry


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

what's for dessert?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

I didn't make a dessert......I do have some grapes and some sugarfree jello that I can make you though


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

...and that is shy I didn't show up..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning, my little texan tomale!

U DID work out today....didn't you???
 
I will!
feel free to stop into my journal...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Wow..u cleaned up, girlie!
> Nice pic! U have a smile like my buddy's wife!
> Oh...too late...I peeked...



 me too   It's hard not to ... once you get past the pretty smile of course.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

so....hello??? are you...here? or...is she celebrating today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on much.   No, no celebration here.  I'm home with a 101.2 temp and have been in the bathroom pretty much all day.  (sorry, TMI)

I haven't eaten a damn thing today.  I've been too afraid to.  I am drinking Gatorade.  I was looking for a different bev for electrolites, but haven't found anything else.

Thanks for the compliment cousON you too Mike, man, where would I be if I weren't married?  Colorado?  I do like it up there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on much.   No, no celebration here.  I'm home with a 101.2 temp and have been in the bathroom pretty much all day.  (sorry, TMI)
> 
> I haven't eaten a damn thing today.  I've been too afraid to.  I am drinking Gatorade.  I was looking for a different bev for electrolites, but haven't found anything else.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment cousON you too Mike, man, where would I be if I weren't married?  Colorado?  I do like it up there.


aww,.....you're gonna make me blush...


Hey, lady- u feel better...is your throat sore too? Do you have what is seems to be sweeping the nation? Poor thing...do what u are doing...realx...sleep..take your vitamins and meds and drink....
You'll be back at it again soon!
feel better!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, you're so sweet!   Thanks for that really big kiss!!!!  LOL

I am feeling a little better today, but I've realized as I am hungry - that eating is not feasible today.   Just a few bites of a pear and....and....well, you can only imagine.  So, I will stick with my hot tea and gatorade today.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

we only speak the truth 

the question might be ... where would I be if I weren't happily married ... Texas ggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, Texas does have the hottest women!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah because texas has the most heat coupled with the most humidity ... NEw YaWk has the truly hot ladies


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

Texas has ALL the pretty girls.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, I did manage to eat (and keep down) a little bit of chicken noodle soup today at lunch.  That has been IT, besides some Gatorade all day long.

OK, time for this Texas hottie to take some meds I think.   I think I will have some Tylenol Flu.....that's what I brought with me today instead of food...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm   texas hotties.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

what NT said..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

you feeling any better??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, I am feeling better.   I have been taking my meds and I actually ate a cup of oatmeal earlier today.  I don't think I'll be eating much of anything tonight, but we'll see.  At least I have a little bit of my appetite back.

Other than that, let's see.....I've had Gatorade, Tylenol Flu and Thereaflu....man, my diet certainly is back on track isn't it???  

I hope I will be feeling much, much, much better and can go workout tomorrow.
Thanks for asking, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

don't workout...take it easy for a couple more days...seriously. I was just like you. What kinds of vitaminsare you taking? I had to jump babsie about this too....she has the same thing.
I went and got vit 'C', echinaecia(SP) and zinc. They are immnue enhancers and will help u bigtime!
..and of course...drink water.
my friend's wife had to go to the hospital for this..(was released..but was in serious pain)
your throat hurt?
I think strep or tonsilitis was going around...
I just took all my 'meds'...
hate taking pills...<blech>


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

No, my throat doesn't hurt at all.  It did a little bit like on Monday, but nothing since.

Just fever, no appetite and dead tired.

I have been taking my multi and some echinacea along with plenty of fluids (not water though) and my meds.

I think I'm just gonna go home and get some rest tonight.   I would love to go out to dinner, but that isn't going to happen.

OH well, going home now.  Hope everyone has a Happy New Year


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No, my throat doesn't hurt at all.  It did a little bit like on Monday, but nothing since.
> 
> Just fever, no appetite and dead tired.
> 
> ...


You are not gonna be on until after 2005 is rung in?
If not:

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

(yeah...go home and rest...best way to let the body heal)
take a gooooood slug of nyquil and hit the pillow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey! 1st to post in YOUR journal in '05!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 1, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!   I'm glad you were first in my journal this year!!

Did you have a good new year's eve?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Hottie!
It was ok! I got....7 girls to kiss me @ or after midnihgt...8 if u count another one of my waitresses from tonight...(Better late than never)

How was yours?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Tam~ Happy New Year Sweetie!!! I hope you have a great, happy & Healthy year!! I hope your feeling better--sorry to hear (read) you were feeling bad!! Yuck.
Take care sweetie..and talk to ya soon.
P.S. I'm healing reallllly good from surgery!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!

I'm so excited about this new year.  I think it will bring all sorts of new and exciting prospects into my life.   
Here is what I'm expecting to come down the pike:
First and Foremost, I hope to get a raise this year, I also am working a very detailed plan in order to participate in my very first show this year, I would like to also get pregnant at some point this year.   I would like it if it were sooner than later.

Now, as the New Year's Resolutions go -- those are it.  Pretty simple to attain, I think.

So, here's how I started it off:
I only did cardio this morning.   But it was good.   I will take the stairs all day today instead of the elevator - I will do some extra stretching and lunges here in my office today too.

My diet so far has been good Jodie.  I had 3/4c. oats and 1 c. 1/2 caf, 1/2 decaf coffee.
I brought chicken for lunch but will have to go over to our cafe and get some salad greens to go with it.  I will see if they have a sweet potato too.  I'll eat half and save the other half for meal 3.
I will report on the rest as I go along.

What about fruit?  Can I have some fruits?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2005)

Did you see Gracie's Christmas pic???


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck with your New Year's Resolutions!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ohhhhh, she is so cute!!!!!

Ahhhh, I want another baby so bad.   I just have to visualize it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

hey!
hmmm....TamTam..momma again!
NOW..that's the kinda work I like....
Hey,.....ppsst...gues what?
well...GUESS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

I...met a girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

yep! I real,live girl! oohh...she's cute...and we are getting along great so far! We are going to Old Chicagos for dinner, drinks and pool on Wednesday! WAHOO!
I actually have not been excited about going out on a date since......
I had a date last week...blech...nada. This girl...wow...
She has a 13 year old son...I am told he loves HALO..I better brush up on that...I don't play video games too much tho....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes Tam..Fruit in the am. or post workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't know....what, give give give!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2005)

You met a girl!!!!! Oh my gosh!!!! And it's going well?  I'm so excited for you!

HALO, I love HALO....we have HALO 1 and 2 for our XBOX.....it's fun, you'll like it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wed., Jan 4
Doing good today -- got up, went to the gym, did *BACK* today......let's see if I can remember what I did, if not, I'll edit the weights at lunch when I can go to the car and get my log.
Lat Pulldown -- 50/12; 55/12; 60/12
Seated Row --  40/12; 45/12; 50/10
T-Row --  (I'll fill in later)
**wrapped up w/ a couple of tricep rope ext. 40/10; 45/10; 50/8

then did 25 minutes on treadmill.
2 Glutamine after workout w/ a banana protein shake

8:15am -- 5 egg whites, coffee
9:45 -- I got some Nectar Whey Protein Isolate samples, so I'm having the roadside lemonade one right now.  This is about a 13.5g sample, has 45 calories, 0 fat, 0 carbs, and 12g. protein........not bad tasting either.  I can taste the whey, but not bad.   It mixes with water.
12:30 -- green salad, cucumber/tomato salad and chicken breast, diet pepsi, 1 multi-vit

I will fill in more food later.

Broke a heel this morning walking from the parking lot to my office !!  Woo Hoo   
will have to go shoe shopping at lunch today and throw these boots away.  Oh well, they were really old and scratched-up anywho.

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday so far!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey FG, how ya doing?  

It's been raining for 2 days straight here.  OUCH, not good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hiya Tam!
Looks like u are feeling better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

today is my back day too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, much much better.  Thanks!

I doubt I worked out as hard as you did!!!     But at least I was there and did some work.  How's the girl?  C'mon, what's her name?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have not been in hte gym...since 31 December......
so...u win..
Her name is: Holly.
she smokes...blech....so..she is not perfect....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Today has been a pretty good day for me.

Eggs this morning for breakfast -- although, I did not finish them.
apple for snack w/ water
brown rice and sliced lean sirloin w/ diet coke for lunch
I will have some leftover chicken later for my snack.
Have no idea what dinner will be tonight.

I did only cardio today!

MOre later


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> ...we have HALO 1 and 2 for our XBOX...


John, Cory and Tyler love 'em!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey LAdies! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi B....how is ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Just woke up...am letting the internal 'gyros' spin up....
how's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

how was the weekend? What did y'all do?
I worked...blah. No good stories from the club, even.
oh, I did get ignored by all the women there....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

ok...try this again..
Happy TUESDAY!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tammy???  Tammy????  WHERE ARE YOU??????????????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm here, I have been so busy lately....it's CA---RAAAAAAZZYY here!!!

All is well though -- Jodie, I'll give you a call later.

Back to work


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

what....I don't rate a call???

hiya hotstuff!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi guys.....

OK, sorry I've been MIA lately.    It has been super swamped here at work and my boss is on vacation, so last week was very busy getting everything done.
Not only that -- last week I got a positive on a preg. test.   I went to the doctor on Friday to have a blood preg test and it was negative.   We were excited and heartbroken all in one day!  What a rollercoaster ride....(need some support and info Butterfly.....shoot me a pm or email please)!
Well, we're now back to tryin again, but in the meantime, I'm back to my workouts and eating healthy again.   

I do go back to my RE on Thursday for a consultation and to discuss more agressive measures to get pg.  I do not know yet what this means.

As for the comp in May, I doubt I will do that since we've decided to get more aggressive with trying to get pg.  My goal is just to lose some much needed weight and get my body healthy.  

OK, sorry for the novel everyone!   But that's my update.   Missed you all -- I'll keep you all updated.
T


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

well, dam..Tam... (pardon the rhyme)

well, hopefully, you will be AROUND more! Hope u are ok...
have a super day!
Mike


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tam...I enjoyed our talks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2005)

Me too Jodie....thanks for letting me cry on your shoulder.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

Mrs. Fit ... just curious, but why are you pushing so hard for another child?  Sometime from within says so?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 18, 2005)

Just PM'd you honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

hey you! How are you doing? 
U didn't answer your phone the other day when I called!

novel, schmovel...that is what we are here for. If a friend is in need of support, we are here.
talk to you!
mike


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner....sometimes it takes DAYS to reach her!  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

I see this! poor thing...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning, Tam!
Hope you are on today..miss u!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Tam~ Just read about the pg test. I'm sorry sweetie!! I will email you tomorrow from work!!! 
Love Ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey! u ever coming back! we need u here!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 25, 2005)

Tam? Everything okay honey??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 25, 2005)

You-Hou... where are you???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

what she said.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

um..hello? end of January here...no posting from you, little lady...fix this..
u ok?
let us know!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

um...bump? anybody seen this women? Do we need to put her pic on the back of a milk carton?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't think the pic on the back of the milk carton will be necessary!  Unless you put this caption underneath it

"Who the hell stole my body"

I am amongst the living - I swear....by the way -- Thanks for calling me Mike.   I'd call you back, but they're crackin' down on personal calls here at work.  And I'm in a position where I need to set the example.    I will call you back later when I leave work.

Let's see -- things have been very crazed in my life lately.   We are still trying like crazy to get pregnant.  My doc put me on Clomid and I just started taking it yesterday.  I have to take that for 5 days and then on the 25th I have to go in for a sono and a shot to trigger ovulation, then we'll go in a few days later for another IUI.  I am hoping the medications work this time.   We are running out of time - and I think we will only try a few more times before we give up.   I will either get pregnant this year, or will quit trying.  

I'm still working out, but lately it's been tons of cardio and very little, if any, weight training.   My diet is okay...not over-doing anything.  My diet looks a lot like this lately:
Breakfast - 1/2 c. Malt-O-Meal, banana and coffee, then water the rest of the day
Snack -- if I don't have my banana w/ brkfst, I'll have it as a snack
Lunch -- Lean Cuisine meal and a diet coke
Snack -- low fat (Smart Pop) popcorn
Dinner -- chicken, steak, fish, brwn rice, veggies......the norm

I got full custody of my boys - they are moving in this Friday -- yep, tomorrow. Their father and I had joint custody, but he quit his job 8 months ago, lost his house and still isn't working.....he was misusing monies that were supposed to go to the kids and all sorts of other stuff.  I finally got tired of it and have been wrapped up with my attorney for the better part of 3 months trying to take the kids from him.....he finally just relenquished them and we are all happy now.

Sorry for the long time MIA....I am still around and really appreciate those of you that have called and yelled at me about "where have I been".......it's nice to know that you still have some really true friends.   I love you all!!!

I'll be on more often, but it might just be as a catch up - real journal type thing.  
XOXOXO
Tammy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2005)

hey hottie!
Glad u are back!
Sounds like u have been B U S Y !!!!!!
WEll, I HAD to call...was not sure what happened to my favorite Dallasasian (I just made that up)

I need totake your lead w/ the cardio! so...at lesat pop in and say howdy..theses long MIA's are no good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2005)

Dallasasian???    What happened to Dallas-ite?   I'm not asian.......    

How are you doing?  I'll have to play catch up with everyone now!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm ok...battling some memories of the ex in my head...but am gonna win...
(I ran in to her in the club last week...drug a bunch of stuff...evidentally I am not over her..after all these dang months) not happy about that...
BUt I am coping with it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2005)

Tammyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2005)

YOOOOOOOOOO

Just me, checkin' in....all is well here!   My triceps are so sore from yesterdays workout.   I TAB today and will do back and biceps in the morning.  

How is everyone?  Jodie, I've missed you honey!   Oh BTW, I've lost 4 lbs.....     

More later
Tam


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! way to go!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey hottie!
Wahoo! I LOVE that feeling...your arms are just achey tired...good stuf...that feeling in the legs..don't like so much..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2005)

Leg day has always been my favorite Mike......I love that feeling in the legs and in the booty!!     

We had major rain here last night and my electricity went off and I didn't get up to workout this morning.   I will workout later this afternoon, maybe about 3 here at work.  

Hope everyone is doing great today!  
XOXOXO
Tam


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi CouSON.....how have you been?  

   back at'chya


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey beautiful!
...and strong, lean legs you must have!

Looks like I am gonna miss legs tis week. (don't want 'rubber' legs @ the club)
damn friend screwed around too long doing his thing..on his time...got too late for me to go...
gonna head to do delts and tris in a while...
have a super weekend!
Mike


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi CouSON.....how have you been?
> 
> back at'chya



excellent thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey lady! Happy Monday!
How wsas the weekend? What did ya do?


----------

